# My Oscar



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

This was sent to me today. Due to living situation I had to give my oscar away. I found an amazingly well rounded hobbyist that had a 200+ gallon tank ready for him. After a phone call and email, I gave him away to better care. Although I miss him, these pictures rest my heart. He's obviously in a wonderful new home. Enjoy, and Oscar...







Heres to you buddy. I'll miss ya


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry you had to part him, I had to part my gorgeous oscar about 6 months ago to.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

It realy looks and sounds like he has a good home! They are very nice looking fish btw


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He looks to be in good care. Damn man Oscars are the only fish that i actually missed when i gave them away, I used to have 2 13 inch ones and i swear it was like having a dog so much personality in them.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


lol Such a dick you are. 
Yeah E, Oscars are as close to dogs as one can get with fish. I've had oscars since I was a newbie hobbyist in the 5th grade. He's a good fish. Rest assured I'll have one again very soon.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ICEE said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


Sorry but they are rather ugly fish. IMO
And no offense but that one is insanely ugly!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


Sorry but they are rather ugly fish. IMO
And no offense but that one is insanely ugly!








[/quote]

agreed


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have always had atleast one every since I can remember they are ugly but they do have a personality.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


Sorry but they are rather ugly fish. IMO
And no offense but that one is insanely ugly!








[/quote]

You aint lying! Looks like it had its face smashed in with a FUGLY stick.







No surprise that you can relate with such a fish.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^^OWNED


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

baddfish said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.


Sorry but they are rather ugly fish. IMO
And no offense but that one is insanely ugly!








[/quote]

You aint lying! Looks like it had its face smashed in with a FUGLY stick.







No surprise that you can relate with such a fish.:nod:
[/quote]

+100 for baddfish


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

hes face looks deformed, good thing u got rid of it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Looks very normal to me, i have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

ICEE said:


> that is the ugliest fish I have ever seen. glad you don't have to look at it anymore.
























best post of the week.
this oscar is not normal, im sure it had a great personality none the less.
im glad hes with some one that has a proper tank and not a little 20 gallon.


----------

